# Strawberry Guava wine and Feijoa Wine



## St Allie (Jul 28, 2009)

I was given a lot of strawberry guavas and feijoas back in may and didn't have any room in the freezer or a primary free.
So I followed the recipe below up til the fruit was cooked and strained and then got my preserving jars out and sealed it all, the same as for fruit juice with no added sugars. 20 litres of juice altogether.

Guava Wine

Select ripe and sound fruits. Cut into quarters. To 1 part fruits, add 2 parts water. Boil until the fruits are soft. Strain and measure the extract. To every three (3) parts extract, add 1 part sugar. Stir and measure the extract. Cool. To every 15 to 15 liters, add one-tablespoon yeast. Place in demijohns to ferment. This will take from two weeks or longer. When the fermentation is completed, transfer into wine barrels and age for at least one year. 

Have just got these jars out of storage.. added pectic enzyme, sugar and yeast nutrient.. will pitch the yeast later today, have not added a campden tablet because it's already been sterilised by the botlling process. No acid added and the strawberry guava is naturally sweeter than the feijoa.

Feijoa Wine

Select ripe and sound fruits. Cut into quarters. To 1 part fruits, add 1 part water. Boil until the fruits are soft. Strain and measure the extract. To every three (3) parts extract, add 1 part sugar. Stir and measure the extract. Cool. To every 15 to 15 liters, add one-tablespoon yeast. Place in demijohns to ferment. This will take from two weeks or longer. When the fermentation is completed, transfer into wine barrels and age for at least one year.

I made the feijoa a one to one extract ratio at the time due to space contraints and number of jars available. The extract has good strong flavour, I added sugar, nutrient and pectic enyme . No acid added as I feel feijoa are acidic enough. 


SG on both wines 1.085

Will update notes on this as I work through the process. If it turns out well, I'll probably store my fruits as extracts for future winemaking.

Allie


----------



## St Allie (Jul 30, 2009)

Feijoa refused to ferment til I added a third more volume of water to it..

have adjusted the sugars to an SG of 1.085 again.

in future all extracts will be done on a 1 part fruit to two parts water ratio.

no problem at all getting the guava to ferment.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Jul 30, 2009)

What was the TA?


----------



## St Allie (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't have an acid kit yet Wade.. thought it might be the acid levels .. feijoa is quite an acid fruit.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Jul 30, 2009)

Teah, I bet thats what it was.


----------

